# Jumbled letters at top of page-site or browser issue?



## night cycler (15 Nov 2015)

I`m displaying this at the top of the page??
CycglnieknJuis
VelMso
JusGyclnioCtg
CyWiclingki


----------



## MontyVeda (15 Nov 2015)

You've got your browser set to Welsh.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Nov 2015)

It's something new that Shaun is teasing us with as discussed in this thread: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/clycngieknju-mlesvo-jyclniuoscg-cnygiclkiw.190847/


----------



## night cycler (16 Nov 2015)

That`s ok then. I`m using an antique comp (xp) and although Firefox is my default browser, I sometimes temporarily switch browsers and get a "cannot display message" with IE. As long as issue is not my end


----------

